# oil type



## bigboom44 (Nov 21, 2008)

just wondering how many of you guys run synthetic in your gto? also what brand oil do you guys use?


----------



## gotgoat (Nov 24, 2008)

Always use Mobil 1 syn. That is what the dealer said, that is what we do!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Mobil 1 Syn. is what i use.

Just one time i tried Royal Purple.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Mobile 1 synthetic is stamped right on my filler cap. Wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Mobil 1 Synthetic.


----------



## bigboom44 (Nov 21, 2008)

how many quarts does it take? 5? where you guys usually get it done or do you do it yourself


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

bigboom44 said:


> just wondering how many of you guys run synthetic in your gto? also what brand oil do you guys use?


 use either Mobile 1, Royal Purple or lucas products. I am not sure about the 04 GTOs with a LS1 motor but the 05-06 GTOs with the LS2 Motors hold 
6 and 1/2 quarts


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Valvoline says it protects 4x better than Mobile 1...I was thinking about trying it. Not meaning to high jack the thread but what is the take on Valvoline?

To the OP...Do it yourself. I always do my oil changes unless I need my system flushed.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Any full synthetic is probably acceptable. 

I use Mobil 1. If I can't get Mobil one I use Royal Purple. 

Amsoil is one of the best for quality. If you race you should use it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

As per the owners manual. 

*What Kind of Engine Oil to Use
Look for two things:*
• GM4718M
Your vehicle’s engine requires a special oil meeting
GM Standard GM4718M. Oils meeting this
standard may be identified as synthetic. However,
not all synthetic oils will meet this GM standard.
You should look for and use only an oil that meets
GM Standard GM4718M.
Notice: If you use oils that do not have the
GM4718M Standard designation, you can cause
engine damage not covered by your warranty.
• SAE 5W-30
As shown in the viscosity chart, SAE 5W-30 is best
for your vehicle.
These numbers on an oil container show its
viscosity, or thickness. Do not use other viscosity
oils such as SAE 20W-50.
Oils meeting these
requirements should also
have the starburst
symbol on the container.
This symbol indicates
that the oil has been
certified by the American
Petroleum Institute (API).
You should look for this on the oil container, and
use only those oils that are identified as meeting
GM Standard GM4718M and have the starburst symbol
on the front of the oil container.
page; 5-15


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

alsgto04 said:


> Mobil 1 Syn. is what i use.
> 
> Just one time i tried Royal Purple.


How did the royal purple work. i was thinking of changing all fuilds to royal. I already have it in the rear and tell it is less noise.


----------



## gotgoat (Nov 24, 2008)

If you have a warranty, you had better get it done at the dealer. If anything ever happens to your car- the first thing they ask for is service records. We pay about $80-100 for the full service oil change. Also if you do not know- you had better check the fluid in the fill battery!


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

EEZ GOAT said:


> How did the royal purple work. i was thinking of changing all fuilds to royal. I already have it in the rear and tell it is less noise.


To me i really didnt fell the difference really the only thing i felt was that i spend more money for it.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well actually i ended up changing it back to Mobil 1 Syn. cause i got scared thinking something was going to happen since they say to use only Mobil it only reached like 1000 miles with that oil but know that i see that people do use them on there goats i might just have to try it again (Royal Purple) next year.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a VERY VERY good test/review of many oils:
http://www.animegame.com/cars/Oil Tests.pdf
I strongly reccomend reading it through.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

very interesting read Tri-Power...
Bill


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow...looks like Im using royal purple at my next oil change! I wonder if there are results similar to this for transmission and diff fluid?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> Wow...looks like Im using royal purple at my next oil change! I wonder if there are results similar to this for transmission and diff fluid?


:agree I guess i should of kept on using it.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

how bout mobil 1 0-40?? i heard it will get gid of some of th ticking noise??


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive done more research on the Royal Purple stuff and I will only put mobil 1 back in the car if I absolutely have to. RP has some serious results and some serious data to back it up. I just got back from buying 7 qts and a Mobil 1 filter from Advance. Its goin in TONIGHT. My baby deserves the best!

Btw...this is the first oil change ive done on this car so hopefully nothing is too hard to reach. If there is anything i need to know, please someone speak up now


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope its really easy to do, just dont forget to reset the computer (pump the gas 3 times).


So whats really wrong with Royal Purple why is it no good.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

As an update...I put RP 5w-30 in her about 2 weeks agoish...It made a noticeable difference in my idle and the engine just felt smoother overally. I think I may have found a few horsepower in it and DEF some peace of mind. So far it was well worth the pretty penny I paid for it!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

from ls7.com
Hello, I have a GTO with the LS2 engine. The owners manual calls for a motor oil that conforms to General Motors standard of GM 4718M. I've looked on your site but it does not say that anywhere. I'm sure my warrantee would be void if I were to use a motor oil that did not conform to their standards. Does your motor oil conform? Am I just missing it some where?
I'd like to run Royal Purple in my engine when I hit the 2000 mile mark as you suggest. I'm already running your Max-Lube in my differential and your Synchromax in my manual transmission...
I look forward to hearing from you,
Thank you,

Received this the following morning:

"To be able to list the GM 4718M on the container, GM requires that the oil be the latest API service classification, currently the SM. RP has decided not to switch from the SL to SM formulations in the 5W20, 5W30 and 10W30 oil grades as the SM requires a reduced antiwear package and we do not feel it provides as good a wear protection as our current product.

So it's a catch 22, we have the performance and exceed the requirements except for the API SM licensing.
I'm a long time RP employee - if I had your GTO, the XPR 5W30 would be my oil of choice and just would not tell the dealer.
RP is going to stand behind our products if a problem is the direct failure of the oil.
The OEM can not void a warranty based solely on the use of an aftermarket or OEM alternative. They have to show that the use of that particular product resulted in the failure. We have not had any engine failures and are used quite extensively in the Monaro's down under in Australia.

Thanks for he use of the other RP Products.
David

David Canitz
Tech Services Manager
Royal Purple Ltd
1 Royal Purple Lane
Porter, TX 77365
281-354-8600 x202
281-354-7335 fax
713-725-7207 cell
[email protected]-------------------------


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I found this on RP's Site And thought it was funny

Does Royal Purple maintain its purple color after it’s put into service? 
No. The dye that’s used to color the oil dissipates shortly after being put into service. The color will turn brown at some point.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Great reading! Thanks, I really enjoyed all your posts. I have been using 0w-30 Amzoil Signature for 88,000 miles in my GTO. I have still got great throttle response and does not use oil. I also have Amzoil products in my tranny and diff. Average gas mileage 22mpg. A lot of great synthetic products out there, what ever you choose, study the suggested change intervals, some research says that synthetic gets better the longer you run it. My experience would tend to validate that since I change the actual oil every 20,000 and the oil filter every 8,000. GTO is a great product, those Auzzie's know how to put a car together in my opinion. I drive the livin' daylights out of mine and love every mile. Happy Motoring and a Merry Christmas.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

alsgto04 said:


> Nope its really easy to do, just dont forget to reset the computer (pump the gas 3 times).
> 
> 
> So whats really wrong with Royal Purple why is it no good.


Nothing He meant it was good read ittwice 


*"I wil never use mobil one agian"*​


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

Funny Thing! Wonder why nobody has tried Amsoil. I have always had good luck with there stuff.

AMSOIL - 100% Synthetic 5W-30 Motor Oil (ASL)


----------



## vistalord (Sep 12, 2008)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Great reading! Thanks, I really enjoyed all your posts. I have been using 0w-30 Amzoil Signature for 88,000 miles in my GTO. I have still got great throttle response and does not use oil. I also have Amzoil products in my tranny and diff. Average gas mileage 22mpg. A lot of great synthetic products out there, what ever you choose, study the suggested change intervals, some research says that synthetic gets better the longer you run it. .



Oops Did not read.


----------



## aliencanuck (Aug 15, 2008)

Good info Judge.What interval though? The dealer recommends 3k, but with the amount I drive, this seems a little too often.


----------

